# What HVLP tip are you guys using



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

Just curious as to around what size HVLP tip you guys are using to spray latex/ acrylics paints with. 

I have had excellent result with a 1.4, but I imagine a 2.0 or maybe even 2.2 could have the same results with a little less work.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I used to use 1.4 tip for everything, but on the last small project I tried a larger one with WB paint and it did seem to work better. A little less thinning but better pattern as well.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I use a 5 for latex.


----------



## Cazna (May 22, 2010)

Hi Im new on this forum.

I have two Wagner FC8000 3 stage hvlp units, one has the NBC gun and the other has the Maxum 2 gun, i think the pro sets are interchangable??
I have a, 2,3 and 5 pro set, i have done two houses with the NBC and the 3 pro set which went well and have not used the maxum 2 with the 5 pro set yet but i am going to use it on my next house.

Is the 5 pro set more suitable for waterbase, i think you call that latex paint, and if i was to use semi gloss enamel which pro set is best for that?? 5 again??

I have a graco 495 for the sealer undercoat which i use a 212 for the trim and a 517 for the ceilings and walls, and for finish coat ceiling flat i use a 614 fine finish, bit slow but worked well.

Any advice much appreciated, thanks.

And i have 16 years in drywall and decorating covering most things, 12 years self employed in NZ so im not a diy :thumbsup:


----------

